# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Fieberthermometer

## Greenhorn

Eines meiner wichtigsten Reiseuntensilien war der unzerbrechliche digitale Fieberthermometer.
Bei meinen Reisen in abgelegenere Gegenden loeste ich immer damit Verwunderung aus. Ein Fieberthermometer kannte man sonst nur vom Arzt.
Ich schaetze die Ausstattung von privaten Haushalten in laendlichen Gegenden auf 0-1%.
Vor etwa 4 Jahren versuchte ich fuer die Kinder ein Infrarot-Thermometer fuer sekundenschnelle Messungen im Ohr zu kaufen. Bei der siebten Apotheke (Changwat-Hauptstadt;ca 30.000 Einwohner) konnte man mir eines bestellen.
Ein Thermometer, welches man "kennt" (Abweichungen bis zu 1,5 Grad sind keine Seltenheit), kann in Thailand lebensrettend sein.
 ::

----------


## schiene

ich halte Fieberthermometer für total überbewertet.Jeder merkt doch selbst wenn er erhöte Temperaturen hat.Ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie eins besessen oder benutzt.
Außer nach einer OP im Krankenhaus wo ich es immer bekam.

----------


## Erich

> ich halte Fieberthermometer für total überbewertet.Jeder merkt doch selbst wenn er erhöte Temperaturen hat.


Stimmt! Werde ich doch gleich mal meine Tochter fragen gehen, wieviel Grad Temperatur sie gerade hat.... moment.....hmmm, wieviel Grad sind "brabbelbrabbelquietsch"?  ::

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> ich halte Fieberthermometer für total überbewertet.Jeder merkt doch selbst wenn er erhöte Temperaturen hat.
> 
> 
> Stimmt! Werde ich doch gleich mal meine Tochter fragen gehen, wieviel Grad Temperatur sie gerade hat.... moment.....hmmm, wieviel Grad sind "brabbelbrabbelquietsch"?


ok,bei kleinen Kinder ist es sinnvoll   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Soll auch Frauen geben, die mit dem Thermometer, Empfaengnisverhuetung betreiben.
Wuerde bei Maenner nicht funktionieren, bis die merken, das ihnen Heiss wird, ist schon alles passiert!  ::  
Klar habe ich auch gemerkt, auch in Deutschland, wenn ich Fieber hatte. Das waren dann nachgemessen 38-38,5 Grad, mit "meinem" Thermometer *unterm Arm*.
Bei den gefaehlichen Krankheiten wie Malaria, hat man aber wesentlich hoeheres Fieber. Malaria kann sich aber z.B. hinter Symptomen wie "Erkaeltung mit Glederschmerzen" verstecken. Da es in Thailand immer heiss ist, wird es problematisch, diese "Feinheiten" zu unterscheiden.
In Meinem Fall mit der "Messart unterm Arm" muessten bei 39-39,5 Grad alle Alarmleuchten angehen.
Bei Kindern (insbesondere Babys) kommt dazu, die haben schnell mal Themperaturen von ueber 39 - 40 Grad. Wir hatten mit dem neuen Infrarot-Teil im Ohr gemessen, *ueber* 40(!; bis knapp an 41) Grad. 
Da haettet ihr mal einen rotieren sehen koennen.
Obwohl Vergleichmessungen mit dem alten Thermometer unterm Arm und dem neuen im Ohr, bei mir und meiner Frau, 1-1,5 Grad Unterschied ergaben, sind wir sofort ins Krankenhaus.
Naja, ... das gute alte Quecksilberthermometer ergab 39,9 Grad. Das Kind wurde mit Wasser zur Erleichterung gewaschen und wir wurden wieder nach Hause geschickt. 

Oft ist es bei Malaria so, nach drei Tagen heftigen Fieber ist ploetzlich wieder alles vorbei und man glaubt, man ist ueber dem Berg. Nach weiteren drei Tagen geht das Theater wieder los (auch Schuettelfrost mit Schwitzen waehrend den "Kaltphasen"), ......
Insbesondere bei der gefaehrlichen "Tropica" geht es um Stunden, die ueber einen positven Behandlungserfolg entscheiden koennen!
 ::

----------


## walter

Ich habe durch das häufige Fieber von Lalita mit Handauflegen eine Genauigkeit der Fiebermessung erreicht, die sogar meine Kinderärztin und meine Frau verblüfft. 

Bis auf 0,1 " C Genauigkeit. Denke daß kommt daher daß man das Kind als Alleinerziehender besser kennen muß.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich habe durch das häufige Fieber von Lalita mit Handauflegen eine Genauigkeit der Fiebermessung erreicht, die sogar meine Kinderärztin und meine Frau verblüfft. 
> 
> Bis auf 0,1 " C Genauigkeit. Denke daß kommt daher daß man das Kind als Alleinerziehender besser kennen muß.


Bis 38,5° C kann man sicher diese Genauigkeit erreichen, bei anderen.
Bei sich selbst weniger.

Daran habe ich mich bei meinen Kindern gehalten.
-Mit Babys immer sofort zum Arzt.
-Im Krabbelalter bis 38,5° C staendig Fieber messen, nach 4 Tagen zum Arzt.
-Ab etwa 3 Jahre bis 39° C staendig Fieber messen, nach 4 Tagen zum Arzt.

Natuerlich muss auch hier jeder selbst wissen, was er macht!

Ich hatte bei meiner Frau erhebliche Probleme das durchzusetzen.

Manchmal glaube ich, die Arztbesuche und fiebersenkende Pflaster/Mittel sind bei Thai-Frauen auch eine Prestige- Frage!?



> Seht her wie toll ich mich um meine Kinder kuemmere und was ich mir alles leisten kann.


Insbesondere mit den Fieber senkenden Pflastern, kann ich mich bei meiner Frau auch nicht durchsetzen, weil sie halt auch vom Arzt verkauft werden.

----------

